# Bone Spurs in the back?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about bone spurs in the back? Mom's been having so much pain lately. It's hard for her to walk. She's been actually using a walker and a cane lately. She's been having pain due to flat feet and a knee that is scheduled to be replaced this winter. She also has some arthritis in her back. But this debilitating pain that has made it difficult for to even walk came on so suddenly. She's seen her MD for cortisone injections but got no relief. She's been doing massage therapy and seeing a chiropractor too. Finally yesterday the chiro. took an x-ray and she's got a bunch of bone spurs in her spine. So he sent her back to the Orthopedic Surgeon. Seems to me I remember hearing someone once say if you need to have any type of surgery on spine or neck, to always see a neurosurgeon instead of an orthopedic surgeon. Any info or insight would be appreciated. There is tons of info on the web but I always prefer to get advice from those who have experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry Crystal. I have no advice, but did want to send good thoughts for you and your mom. I hope someone can provide you with great advice as you always share great information with us. Hoping your mom heals soon.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

No advice or experience, but do want to say your sweet Mom is in my thoughts and prayers! You are such a good daughter Crystal. Big hugs. xoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry Crystal I don't know anything about it either, but I hope she can find some relief soon.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Crystal, I am so sorry to hear that your Mom is in pain......bone spurs, I have heard are very painful. It seems like I have heard that too but I can't remember who said it. Let me tell you to have a bad knee and pain in your back is horrrible. I live with it everyday but mine is my spine and knee. I hope she gets some relief soon!! Please tell her we are thinking about her and wish her the best!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - your poor mom.It sounds so painful. I don't know much about bone spurs. Do know a friend of a friend who had horrible ones on her toes and literally couldn't walk. She had the surgery and is globe trotting now. Hope you can find the right specialist. Send you mom our love.:hugging:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, I don't know anything about bone spurs but I'm sorry to hear your mom is having so much trouble. I hope she gets everything straightened out soon. Things have been ruff for both your parents and I hope life gets back to normal for both of them with no more health issues. 
Hugs
:grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd go to an acupuncturist....honestly that type of treatment is great for any and all types of pain..and it actually works. jmo. Good luck!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal, I am so sorry your mom is in so much pain. I had bone spurs in my heels and for some reason it comes and goes. I'm sorry I have no advice or input but I just wanted to say I will pray for your mom. I know how difficult it is to see your mom in pain. I would think a neurologist would be a good place to start.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd suggest acupuncture.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pain is such a terrible thing,:bysmilie: you just want to stay in bed, my heart breaks for your mom. I will remember her in my prayers Crystal


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Crystal,
I don't have any advise just best wishes and prayers for your Mom to feel better soon.
Iris


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sorry! I don't have any advice either. Just hugs and best wishes. :grouphug:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a laminectomey done at C5-6 by a neurosurgeon almost 10 years ago. He botched it, and to this day I have no feelings in my thumb and pointer fingers. A few years later I had 4 level cervical fusion with a ton of titanium and cadaver bone done by a wonderful Ortho surgeon.

To me a Neuro is fine for nerves, I want an Ortho for my bones. I have some oesteophytes at C2, they hurt like heck for a few months, but have pretty much stopped. Suggest getting your mom into a pain management doc, they can do wonders.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> I had a laminectomey done at C5-6 by a neurosurgeon almost 10 years ago. He botched it, and to this day I have no feelings in my thumb and pointer fingers. A few years later I had 4 level cervical fusion with a ton of titanium and cadaver bone done by a wonderful Ortho surgeon.
> 
> To me a Neuro is fine for nerves, I want an Ortho for my bones. I have some oesteophytes at C2, they hurt like heck for a few months, but have pretty much stopped. Suggest getting your mom into a pain management doc, they can do wonders.


Thanks Barb!

So perhaps the excruciating pain that is making it even difficult for mom to move her one leg correctly could ease up after a bit? 

She's going to see the Orthoped who will be doing her knee replacement so we'll see what he says. But did not even think of a pain management dr. Thank you!

Botched back surgeries you hear about so often that we are all really fearful of going that route if she doesn't have to. I'm sorry your first one was not successful. Glad you found some relief!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Crystal, I am so sorry your mom is in so much pain. I had bone spurs in my heels and for some reason it comes and goes. I'm sorry I have no advice or input but I just wanted to say I will pray for your mom. I know how difficult it is to see your mom in pain. I would think a neurologist would be a good place to start.


Me too, it comes and goes. I bought Orthaheel slippers from FootSmart and it helped.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have tried acupuncture and chiropractors. After going to a chiropractor for back pain I ended up with peripheral neuropathy in my feet. Tried acupuncture for that with no result.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i will be praying that ur mom gets n feels better ! (((hugs)))


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't be surprised if the knee Ortho won't do a spine. They specialize in one area, but would recommend somebody for the spine. And that's good! If he does one area really well, that's my guy. Spines are a whole lot more tricky to deal with. 

My PM doc got me a TENS, some light pain meds and told me to rest it as much as I could. That was over a year ago, I get a twinge now and then that's about it no surgery


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Crystal, I am so sorry to hear this. My Mom didn't have bone spurs, but did have 
spinal stenosis, and boy that was very painful too. They tried the injections, but after awhile they started not to work, so she had an outpatient procedure, to create additional space. It's common as we get older. Sorry, this probably has nothing to do with your Mom's situation, just know you both are in my prayers.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Crystal, I will pray for your mom. If she is open to an alternative treatment like acupuncture, she can try it and see if it works for her. It doesn't work for everyone, but it works for some, and it may work great for her. Also, if she hasn't done so already, she probably needs to look into finding a bed and a chair that is comfortable for her. I have scoliosis, and I have found that a sleep number bed and a chair called "The Perfect Chair" - or some similar chair, works for me. I have a bone spur on my instep, and any type of pressure (like certain shoes) makes it hurt worse. That's why if it is in the spine, a good bed and chair are important. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Crystal I really feel for your mum, bone spurs are nasty and very painful.
I have one in my heel at the moment, they found it after I had x-ray when fell down basement stairs. I have had them on and off for years in heels and toes and had two surgically removed years ago. Other than that there isn't much other than cortizone shots or pain management to relieve them till they eventually break off. I couldn't have the cortizon, after two shots in the bottom of my heel I became allergic to it and it made me feel worse, not to mention the actual shot, gee they hurt in the heel.
I will keep your mum in my thoughts and prayers that she can get some relief real soonrayer::grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal, I'm so sorry your mom is going through this. 

I did like the suggestion about possibly consulting a pain doctor ... I hear the right one can do wonders. My only suggestion is to get the opinion of at least one other doctor.

Like Suzan, I recommend the Sleep Number bed, too. I swear by the Sleep Number. Although I am not sure with your mother's condition if it will help completely. 

I had an aunt who had spurs in her elbows and she had to have surgery ... but, that was years ago already. I do know that since the surgery, she has no pain. 

I will pray that your mom is guided to the right professional for her condition soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:I have a sleep number bed it's wonderful, I wonder if it might relieve some of the pressure on her back, they are very expensive, I know the Raddison Hotels have them, if she is interested maybe they can have a weekend getaway and try it out. I do hope she finds relief soon. I'm praying for her


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks ladies. Mom already has a sleep # bed. Poor thing is constantly changing the levels throughout the night. She struggles finding a comfortable chair so I've shown her the one Suzan mentioned. Never heard of it before. We are both encouraged that the general consensus is that they often dissolve on their own. She is scheduled to see an orthoped. surgeon and will ask about a pain management dr. I just feel so badly for her...and I'll admit there is some fear too. Mom and I are so much alike and I don't want to go through this EVER!


----------

